# What do you miss the most?



## Jayden'sMummy

Thought I'd do a thread for this because lately I've been reminiscing the past time when i was with bumps daddy. 

The thing i miss most is the 'us' time, after reading the very very very dirty thread on 'girly sanctuary' i started thinking about the naughty things we used to get up to, the way it made us so close yet dragged us apart too. 

So many stories about the places, positions, thoughts etc... 
Good times hey, miss em so much some days. 

xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

I miss ..................................... NOTHING!!!

Not a single thing lol!!! Don't get me wrong, before all bump came about we did have a brill relationship but he changed big time. I don't think about the good times we had & instead focus on the fantastic times to come with my LO :)

XXXX


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Lol wish i could forget the good times because it's making it so hard for me to get over him. xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Awww babe! Think everyone takes a break up differently. I was a huuuge mess at first & couldn't get him out of my head, just like you thinking of all our good times!!

I know in time babe ur gonna be ok :) Once ur little man is here I reckon ur gonna feel differently!

xxxxxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

theres been days (since he split up with his OH) that I've wanted to ring him soo much for a bit of ermm ... catch up time haha :D xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Hahaha I know wot u mean!! I miss 'that' but not necessarily with him, just in general!!

Get urself down 2 Ann Summers my girl lol :)

xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Am only 16! imagine the look they would give me haha


----------



## Younglutonmum

Lol u still have ur needs!! I waddled in there myself today. God knows what they were thinking of me hehehe


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Haha get anything nice  - its that girl sanctuary thread isn't it, its making the naughty side in everyone come out hahaha x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Tell me about it - was looking thru it just now & actually blushed!!

Hahaha something nice on my fat bump, I dnt think so. N cudnt justify spending over £40 on a *cough cough* toy when still got lotsa bubs stuff to get lmao!!

xx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Haha should have seen my face when i was reading through it then..just when you think all the girls on here are angels :D more like little devils behind closed doors haha! i mean yeh we all have our stories but oooof them girls haha

Haha i am seriously considering getting Adam, bumps daddy down 'one last time' haha i need this child out ;) xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

lmao as much as I cant wait to meet LO id rather go over due than have my ex touch me again hehehe

He is not worthy of my sexi bump hahaha n ur ex isnt worthy of you hunni lol

xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

you have so much self-confidence -- so unlike me, i depended on him, i didnt feel good about myself unless he was cuddlin me or holding me tightly etc...


----------



## Younglutonmum

Awwww babe :(

That makes me so sad to read. U shud b mega confident - ur beautiful n about 2 have a gawjuss little boy :)

Ur about 2 experience the most amazing thing ever. U dnt need a man 2 feel good about yourself!!


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

You made my hormones kick off *looks down at the floor, crying* *HUGS!!!*
I've never had much self-confidence and Adam made me feel so happy and i enjoyed being with him but now it's over i can't help but thinking of the way it used to be, i may be 16 an even though sounds silly to some but i have never experienced love like that! 

xx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Awwww hunni!! Damn hormones!!

N it doesnt sound silly at all. I hate ppl who patronise young people when they say they love someone. Coz im sure you love Adam 2 pieces. U dnt need to be over 50 with saggy tits to say uve been in love lol!!

Trust me tho, one day ur gonna meet someone who worships you & ur son. Thats what you deserve!! I was with a lad from 12 - 18 & honestly hun wen we split I was heartbroken but since him ive had many a boyfriend & ive loved the experience lmao!!

xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

I want to believe you with all my heart! but deep down i can't I've been hurt to many times. But as i say, tomorrow is another day, who knows what will happen xxx


----------



## Younglutonmum

In a few years I guarantee u'll message me & say ' Kelly, ur a bloody genius!! I dont think about that idiot ever n ive met a lovely lad who treats me right & I want u 2b chief bridesmaid at our wedding lmao!! '

Give it time babe n you'll see :)

xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Hahaha :D xxxx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Its true I tell ya :)

xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

You too, hey i want to be your chief bridesmaid if your mine haha :D xxx


----------



## Younglutonmum

It's a deal lol :)


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

haha :D *SHAKES ON IT* lmaoo xx


----------



## brownhairedmom

Well, I've come to the conclusion that every guy named Adam is trouble. TROUBLE I TELL YA!!! :rofl:


I don't miss anything right now to tell you the truth. The only thing I keep thinking about was last Christmas and how hard its going to be this Christmas with a brand new baby who has no father. That is the only thing that makes me want to hold on to some sort of anything for him.

I miss sex like crazy though, especially now. I'm half tempted to see who I can dig up (sorry, I don't want that to make me sound like a slut! Don't judge!!) but the thought of sleeping with someone while I'm carrying someone else's baby makes me slightly ill.


----------



## Younglutonmum

Hahaha I know what you mean lol

Ive been having really graphic dreams lately!!! I really do miss sex but not with him!! To be honest ne1 will do lol!!

xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

rae05 said:


> Well, I've come to the conclusion that every guy named Adam is trouble. TROUBLE I TELL YA!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> I don't miss anything right now to tell you the truth. The only thing I keep thinking about was last Christmas and how hard its going to be this Christmas with a brand new baby who has no father. That is the only thing that makes me want to hold on to some sort of anything for him.
> 
> I miss sex like crazy though, especially now. I'm half tempted to see who I can dig up (sorry, I don't want that to make me sound like a slut! Don't judge!!) but the thought of sleeping with someone while I'm carrying someone else's baby makes me slightly ill.


:hugs: I think about times like that too, an fathers day + birthdays an so on ... an the times like when Jayden needs a daddy to explain the things a mummy can't :cry: 

To be honest i miss sex so much! an you DO NOT sound like a slut at all, we all have needs! i mean come on ten months without a bit of pleasure, its totally torture haha. 
I had a OH whilst being pregnant (and not with Adam) but the thought of me carrying another lads baby and being with him made me think that i was to much of a baggage for him, he is young an shouldn't be held down by a girl with another lads baby so i ended it but were still good friends xxx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

You know what, I don't actually miss the sex or anything. I just miss the little things like cuddling up on the sofa whilst watching TV, or taking the dogs for a walk, and him telling me he loves me a million times a day.

There's so many times, even now where something happens and I think 'Oh I must tell Gav that' then realise there's no point because he doesn't give a toss.


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

*HUGS* We don't need them girls, were strong + independent girls who can be just as good mums on our own, in fact probably ten times better because we don't have the men stressin us out actin like kids while trying to look after one too lol xxxx


----------



## nikky0907

I miss sex definitly! This is the longest I've been without since I started...

But I wouldn't feel comfortable....

I guess a few more mothns won't hurt me?


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Rachel16+Bump said:


> *HUGS* We don't need them girls, were strong + independent girls who can be just as good mums on our own, in fact probably ten times better because we don't have the men stressin us out actin like kids while trying to look after one too lol xxxx

That's very true. They'd probs only get jealous of the attention LO will be getting instead of them *rollseyes* 

Girl power and all that, eh ;)


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

haha what are we like girls, the thing we all miss most is SEX! hahaa xxx


----------



## brownhairedmom

Yes,forget cuddling!! hah


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Haha! been thinkin a lot lately an am so dying to ring Adam up for 'one last time', he got the baby in these, he can get em out ha! xxx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Lol but remember Rach - ur better than him n DONT want his dirty hands on ya lol

xxxx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

I feel quite abnormal now for not missing sex, haha :blush:


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

haha maybe you miss sex, just don't miss the sex with HIM! haha x


----------



## brownhairedmom

bahah I was discussing this with my pregnant ex-roomate...her boyfriend is away working in Alberta so she isn't getting any either. I said something about anything with legs would be alright at this point(jokingly)...and she goes "no, Rae...who actually NEEDS legs? I mean, really, what do legs do for you? They don't need legs!"


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Haha!!! love it .. who needs legs haha xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Rachel16+Bump said:


> haha maybe you miss sex, just don't miss the sex with HIM! haha x

Haha could be actually.. :rofl:

My libido has gone way down.

and LOL at the comment about legs :rofl:


----------



## xJG30

Younglutonmum said:


> I miss ..................................... NOTHING!!!
> 
> Not a single thing lol!!! Don't get me wrong, before all bump came about we did have a brill relationship but he changed big time. I don't think about the good times we had & instead focus on the fantastic times to come with my LO :)
> 
> XXXX

That's exactly how i feel :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Moulder86

I miss the sex expecially with him, it was really good sex. lol


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Haha me too! going nuts without it! ha :) x


----------



## ella170

last week he said we should stop having sex cos it feels like we're "using" eachother!! i sat there nodding my head and agreeing, when on the inside i was just thinking "o f***!!!" i really don't mind us "using" eachother for the next few months, because i wouldn't let another boy even touch me while LO is in here, only his/her daddy is allowed


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Haha Ella!! 

Wish i could say the same, i got to admit i give in to my ex ex fella (not babys daddy) when i was still in 2nd tri an i gorra say was GREATT!! haha x


----------



## nikky0907

:thumbup: :bodyb: :ninja:

Please... we're young,single and fabulous!

And great moms-to-be! :happydance:


----------



## ella170

...no question to what's next on my shopping list lol! or maybe LO's dad can chip in since it's his fault that ill be purchasing one!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

nikky0907 said:


> :thumbup: :bodyb: :ninja:
> 
> Please... we're young,single and fabulous!
> 
> And great moms-to-be! :happydance:

Here here!!

One of my friends (male) called me up yesterday and during the convo he said 'So have you got men falling at your feet now you're single, hahahaha?'

Firstly I got pissy at him for laughing about it, but then secondly I told him i'm quite happy on my own right now, and he was gobsmacked. Honestly, we don't need men, we can live without them, remember that girls.

If you really are 'frustrated' there are options ;)


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Haha vicky, theres no need to ask what the 'options' are haha! x


----------



## Moulder86

Yea but those options really don't do it for me like he did.......God shouldn't have started thinking about that!! lol x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Moulder86 said:


> Yea but those options really don't do it for me like he did.......God shouldn't have started thinking about that!! lol x

was just thinkin the same thing haha x


----------



## mBLACK

Honestly, if we're talking my babies daddy..I don't miss him in the least. I hate the b***ard.:)
Now, if we're talking about some of the other ex's.. aww I could write a novel.:rofl: But I'll spare you girls the details! I just miss the love.


----------

